# Razor Edge Blue



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

2.5 Year Old Razor Edge Blue


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a good looking boy!Thanks for sharing him with us


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that how you tether your dog up? If you leave your dog tied up for any length of time unsupervised I would suggest getting a better set up and not wraping the chain around the tree or the dogs neck that's dangerous and the dog could choke to death that way not to mention break loose from something like what your using as the chain looks very cheap and flimsy in other words not secure enough for your dog. Your dog should also have on a sturdy collar and you should be using a decent grade chain and attach the chain to the collar itself not the neck of the dog. Just giving some advice based on what I see.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

he's a beautiful beast


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Is that how you tether your dog up? If you leave your dog tied up for any length of time unsupervised I would suggest getting a better set up and not wraping the chain around the tree or the dogs neck that's dangerous and the dog could choke to death that way not to mention break loose from something like what your using as the chain looks very cheap and flimsy in other words not secure enough for your dog. Your dog should also have on a sturdy collar and you should be using a decent grade chain and attach the chain to the collar itself not the neck of the dog. Just giving some advice based on what I see.


Why do people always start trash talking. He was getting ready for a bath and he doesn't stay chained up to the tree. If all you wanted to comment on was his chain and not my dog than keep it to yourself. He lives in the cool AC all day and takes his daily runs with me at 6pm. Anything else??????


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> he's a beautiful beast


Thank You he is the BEST!!


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

dixieland said:


> He's a good looking boy!Thanks for sharing him with us


Thank You!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

taylortech said:


> Why do people always start trash talking. He was getting ready for a bath and he doesn't stay chained up to the tree. If all you wanted to comment on was his chain and not my dog than keep it to yourself. He lives in the cool AC all day and takes his daily runs with me at 6pm. Anything else??????


She was just asking if thats how you keep him as some people do and arent aware of any issues with that. Her remark wasnt snippy or rude she was just asking and offering some advice incase you were one of the few who didnt know about proper tethering.

Onto your dog , very nice looking, cute pup. I like the crop looks good on him


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

taylortech said:


> Why do people always start trash talking. He was getting ready for a bath and he doesn't stay chained up to the tree. If all you wanted to comment on was his chain and not my dog than keep it to yourself. He lives in the cool AC all day and takes his daily runs with me at 6pm. Anything else??????


LOL Are you serious? I was trying to help you. I asked you if your dog was tethered like that for a reason. I also offered you some very good free advice. It's completely not appropriate to chain a dog up like that ever. Since you obviously are not here to learn since you became so defensive by me giving you a little advice you will find out the hard way what happens when you put a chain around a dogs neck like that and then wrap it around a tree. I know dog's who have died in that manner but whatever you go right on ahead an continue doing that. I don't care how well you care for your dog there is a right and wrong way to tether an animal and if AC showed up at your house with a chain around a dog's neck like that instead of a real collar you would be up shits creek with a citation on your hands. There are tethering laws in the US I suggest you look them up by your state.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> LOL Are you serious? I was trying to help you. I asked you if your dog was tethered like that for a reason. I also offered you some very good free advice. It's completely not appropriate to chain a dog up like that ever. Since you obviously are not here to learn since you became so defensive by me giving you a little advice you will find out the hard way what happens when you put a chain around a dogs neck like that and then wrap it around a tree. I know dog's who have died in that manner but whatever you go right on ahead an continue doing that.* I don't care how well you care for your dog there is a right and wrong way to tether an animal and if AC showed up at your house with a chain around a dog's neck like that instead of a real collar you would be up shits creek with a citation on your hands. There are tethering laws in the US I suggest you look them up by your state*.


very well put ... :goodpost:


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

Sadie said:


> LOL Are you serious? I was trying to help you. I asked you if your dog was tethered like that for a reason. I also offered you some very good free advice. It's completely not appropriate to chain a dog up like that ever. Since you obviously are not here to learn since you became so defensive by me giving you a little advice you will find out the hard way what happens when you put a chain around a dogs neck like that and then wrap it around a tree. I know dog's who have died in that manner but whatever you go right on ahead an continue doing that. I don't care how well you care for your dog there is a right and wrong way to tether an animal and if AC showed up at your house with a chain around a dog's neck like that instead of a real collar you would be up shits creek with a citation on your hands. There are tethering laws in the US I suggest you look them up by your state.


Not once did you comment on my dog just the way he was tethered. I did ask nor do I want any "Good Free Advice" from you. And like I mentioned before he was getting a Bath which is why his "Real Collar was off".


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> She was just asking if thats how you keep him as some people do and arent aware of any issues with that. Her remark wasnt snippy or rude she was just asking and offering some advice incase you were one of the few who didnt know about proper tethering.
> 
> Onto your dog , very nice looking, cute pup. I like the crop looks good on him


Point well taken and thank you for your comments since I did post in the Picture thread. I am glad the crop came out good. I was informed of a lower crop but I like how his came out.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

taylortech said:


> Not once did you comment on my dog just the way he was tethered. I did ask nor do I want any "Good Free Advice" from you. And like I mentioned before he was getting a Bath which is why his "Real Collar was off".


Yeah I didn't comment on your dog because I don't personally care for American Bullies and unless one catches my eye I don't usually say anything about those dogs. But I do browse the picture threads and happened to notice how you had your dog chained up and thought I would give you a few pointers on humane tethering I am sorry you feel so offended by my offering up some good advice. Just keep in mind this is an open forum and wether you want advice or not people are entitled to comment on these threads this is a public forum so when you put your business out there for everyone to see you open it up for other's to post in your threads it's fair game. Anyway best of luck to you ....:cheers:


----------

